# Need some grinder bench/cart ideas.



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am looking to build a new bench or cart for my grinders at work, and I am looking for some input. I currently have a bench that is 24" deep and 6' wide. There is a blade grinder, a chain grinder (for sharpening chainsaw chains) a bench grinder, and my chain breaker and rivet spinner for chainsaw chains. I want to replace this with something new as its getting in pretty poor shape, isn't very handy, and is way too deep for what I need. I had thought to build a new bench the same length but half as deep. The blade grinder is the largest item and its only 12" deep. That way, the bench won't take up so much room in the shop. Then, I had thought to build a cart about 2'x3' with wheels that I could push in the corner and just spin around to the side I need. I'd mount the grinders on each side. The rivet spinner and breaker will be mounted elsewhere and don't factor in.

Then, I thought to build two carts and have the sharpening stuff on one and have my bench grinder and drill press on the other. No idea on sizes yet. What do you folks think? Anyone have some ideas? Any pictures of your setup? My goal is to minimize the footprint because my shop is very long and narrow, so I'm trying to clean off one long wall to give me more room across the shop for the large mowers we have been getting in. When I started there, the biggest I saw was a 48" deck. Now, we have several 60" mowers that we work on, and a few 72" ones that we just picked up. I need all the space I can get. The shop is about 14' wide and about 30' long. Its built into the back end of our hardware store, which is why its so odd sized. The whole back half of the store used to be warehouse, but back in the '80s, the owner took out the wall between the warehouse and the store and bumped it back 20' or so to expand the store. Then he build a new wall perpendicular to that one to wall off the shop. That's how I ended up with such a long narrow room to work in.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the cart idea, just make sure if you go this route, don't skimp on the wheels. I did, and my bench is a bugger to move around. Mine needs bigger wheels, but then that will throw the working height out a bit... not a big deal, but if you want you cart to match the height of your other benches, figure out your wheel size first, then go from there.
Have fun!
Cheers


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Country Boy,
I built a wheeled cart for my shopsmith Mark 2, bench grinder, disc grinder and wire wheel machine using 2 x 6 framing laid horizontal from end to end of cart and mounted 5" heavy ball bearing wheels. I was in the same situation as you. I needed something more useful and when necessary, able to wheel outside when doing a lot of grinding. Keep the shop cleaner. As pogobill stated, DON'T SKIMP on the wheels!!! I laid out the extra dough upfront and have not looked back.......... The cart moves very easy with larger, wider, true ball bearing race wheels. Mine have the spoked cast iron rim with a rubber overmold. Also as pogobill stated, start from the top of your wheels or casters and figure how much additional height is needed to bring the main frame including the thickness of what ever TOP material you will be using to a comfortable height. DON'T forget the thickness of the wheel mounting material. As I stated above, I used 2 x 6's laid horizontal which gives plenty of room to mount the larger wheels/casters. Remember, you want atleast 2 swivel casters which have a much larger mounting plate than standard fixed casters. I choose 4 swivel casters. you are able to spin the work table in circles without going anywhere.... Would be very easy to position in a tight corner of your work shop. If you are not 100% sure of the table height, make it a little low and if necessary, add riser plates underneath your power tools. Nothing worse than building too tall only to realize, the working height is to uncomfortable. It would be much harder to shorten the table height rather than cutting some riser plates and using a little longer mounting bolts. I can't stress the last sentence enough, We are very prone to building too tall. Measure your tool heights and think it over for a little while so you don't end up regreeting what should be a useful and cherished project.... Spend a little more for the swivel casters and do all four corners. I bought my casters from Lowes. I didn't like what our local Home Depot had but did like what Lowes had. Just make sure you purchase 5" or 6" wheels. The 4" or less will be harder to move once the cart is loaded. Plus, the larger wheels will be much more forgiving with expansion joints or just plain rough flooring. If you have any other questions, by all means, ASK..... Remember, The only stupid question is the one we didn't ask!!!!!!!!!!! Best of luck with your new project... Take your time and it will pay-off greatly..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

One thing my boss mentioned was that his dad had done something similar in his workshop. He had a small bench with shelves underneath. He had two dowel pegs sticking up out of the top of the bench and each power tool had a plywood plate underneath with holes in it for the pegs. The tools would sit on the shelf and he would put the one he needed on the top over the pegs. The tools wouldn't move around, and it kept the bench compact. He was working with wood, though. The same idea might work with the grinders using steel plates and pegs. I could screw those studs into the wood (the ones that have screw threads on one side and machine threads on the other) and drop the unit over it, then tighten down some wingnuts and be solid. I mostly use the chain grinder and the blade grinder. The bench grinder and the drill press don't get used all that often. If I built a cart that allowed two of the tools to sit on top and two in the storage area underneath, then I could make the cart smaller and still be able to use all my tools.

Ug, this is why I haven't built anything yet. Every time I get a solid idea of what I want, I come up with something completely new and have to start all over again! Sometimes having and active mind can be a pain in the butt.... :lmao:


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Country Boy,
Yes, An active mind can be a pain in the butt. I feel your pain with it!!! The idea of a peg system should work very well. It would most consolidate things down to a smaller foot print. Like you mentioned, studs with the two thread styles would work great. If the wing nuts ever tried coming loose while the tool is in operation, you could always place a rubber washer over the studs, then a steel washer over the rubber washer, then the wing nuts which should eliminate any unwanted self loosening. Keep us posted with your thoughts. With the input of others along with your ideas, you should be able to decide on what would work best for you...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I do appreciate ideas from folks. I find that if I bounce ideas off other people, it gets me thinking about the project in a new way. Even if the people I talk to have no idea what I am trying to do, almost everyone can input an idea that might be combined with other ideas to make an excellent one. Said idea might be way off the mark as to what I was originally thinking, but it might get me to think differently. An outside perspective can be a great help.


----------

